
The woman in charge of the FBI’s most controversial high-tech tools - mrb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/meet-the-woman-in-charge-of-the-fbis-most-contentious-high-tech-tools/2015/12/08/15adb35e-9860-11e5-8917-653b65c809eb_story.html
======
datashovel
>> Privacy advocates also worry that to carry out its hacks, the FBI is using
“zero-day” exploits that take advantage of software flaws that have not been
disclosed to the software maker.

I imagine that's not the only attack vector. I would be surprised if FBI / CIA
/ NSA don't seek (direct or indirect) commit access to popular open source
projects.

~~~
cba9
That's too elaborate. They like more direct attacks. Think subpoenas
exploiting the third party doctrine to the hilt, MLATs to image any server
remotely suspicious outside the USA, and occasional direct hacks.

------
smarx007
The funniest part of the article is that she is standing in front of biotech
equipment called _Freedom_ EVO.

------
DiabloD3
Is it me, or is the article vaguely sexist? If it was a man, would they have
called out to his gender in the headline? Or are they using the fact she is a
woman as a form of clickbait?

~~~
horsecaptin
No, calling a woman a woman is not sexist. Yes, it is definitely just you.

~~~
tdkl
If you fail to notice this emphasis in the title, then you also probably fail
to recognize "articles" that are basically ads.

~~~
wellsjohnston
...but then...but then the ads got smarter...they started taking the form of
real news

